# Who ordered on the 28th..but hasn't gotten their e-mail yet



## grabbaggar (Jul 31, 2010)

I ordered mine on the 28th, about 15 minutes after the announcement of the K3 and it still says "shipping soon" Who else is sad and antsy like me?


----------



## Jobee87 (Aug 17, 2010)

I ordered my Kindle 3 3G on July 30th, I started to get a "processing" some Amazon around 6pm today and 9:45pm I received an email saying I could expect my Kindle 3 on the 26th.

Perhaps it just depends on the location and it some places are going slower or have more ordered than others?


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I ordered on the 29th, with a cover.  The cover has shipped, to arrive on 8/26 (today), but the Kindle part of my order doesn't even say "Shipping Soon."  It still says "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date."  I called Kindle customer service, and he told me that it says that because the Kindle is out of stock for people ordering now (huh?), and if I ordered the 29th, it will ship on the 27th.  I hope he's right.  At this point I wouldn't even mind getting it Monday or Tuesday, but I would like to know for sure that it's at least "Shipping Soon."


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I placed my order less than 24 hours after the new Kindle became available for purchase in July and was excitedly waiting like everyone else for my email regarding shipping status. My account did change to preparing to ship and I couldn't change my order but nothing ever happened after that.

I just called Kindle support and they said due to a technical error on Amazon's part my order didn't ship and they won't be able to ship it till Monday.

They will refund my 1 day shipping fee.

I am really disappointed.      

Wow, it's going to be long weekend.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

love2read said:


> Well I placed my order less than 24 hours after the new Kindle became available for purchase in July and was excitedly waiting like everyone else for my email regarding shipping status. My account did change to preparing to ship and I couldn't change my order but nothing ever happened after that.
> 
> I just called Kindle support and they said due to a technical error on Amazon's part my order didn't ship and they won't be able to ship it till Monday.
> 
> ...


Oh gracious, I think that is happening to a LOT of us!! I am in the first wave too for my first Kindle and no notice!!! I paid for one-day shipping! Ugh!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm right there with you. I ordered on July 28th at 8:24 pm with prime one day shipping and mine hasn't shipped yet either. Don't understand how folks who ordered Aug. 1st and some even later have gotten shipping notifications,but I haven't.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> I'm right there with you. I ordered on July 28th at 8:24 pm with prime one day shipping and mine hasn't shipped yet either. Don't understand how folks who ordered Aug. 1st and some even later have gotten shipping notifications,but I haven't.


Me either! I have to quit reading the threads because I am getting very sad! Trying not to get to the "mad" state! LOL!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> I just called Kindle support and they said due to a technical error on Amazon's part my order didn't ship and they won't be able to ship it till Monday.


Guess I'll be calling them also to find out what's going on. So much for first come first serve.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I ordered 2 on the same order. One white one graphite. The graphite shipped the white still is showing "shipping soon".
The white one is my wife's, she will not be happy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am in the same boat with all of you. I have Prime and paid for the 1 day shipping...still no delivery date, still no confirming email. Sigh...

L


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

It seems those of us that paid for one day shipping are having this problem.  I am Prime also.  I ordered one white (7/31) and one graphite (8/2).  Both are "not shipped" and my card has not been charged.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Posted elsewhere, but apropos here as well:

For those who's Kindles don't come as scheduled. . . .remember the earliest _promised_ date was the 27th. . .and that was based on when you ordered. I'd say if, based on your order date, it has not come by the date it should have, you should definitely call Kindle CS and as calmly and rationally as possible explain your distress -- without yelling at them, 'cause it's not that guy on the phone's fault  -- and ask what they'll do. I expect anyone who paid for shipping will have it refunded, and you may even get a compensatory GC. . . . .They obviously want the best press possible about this. . . . .it might even be a case where e-mail will work BETTER than calling. . . . .


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I was actually very calm when I called and even thanked her for helping me out. But right now if I called I don't know if would have been that calm.

I guess I really hoped that if I called them they would be able to ship today when they realized their error. I guess not. 

I think I'm going to have to fill my day with busy stuff to help keep my mind off of it.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

love2read said:


> Well I placed my order less than 24 hours after the new Kindle became available for purchase in July and was excitedly waiting like everyone else for my email regarding shipping status. My account did change to preparing to ship and I couldn't change my order but nothing ever happened after that.
> 
> I just called Kindle support and they said due to a technical error on Amazon's part my order didn't ship and they won't be able to ship it till Monday.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it. I think I'm in the same boat as you. Did your card get charged? Mine did at around 6 pm EST yesterday, but has been stuck on ship soon for the past 12+ hours.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

No my credit card hasn't been charged.

I also ordered a blue lighted cover with prime one day shipping and it switched to shipping soon but nothing has happened with that either.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

PaulGuy said:


> I ordered 2 on the same order. One white one graphite. The graphite shipped the white still is showing "shipping soon".
> The white one is my wife's, she will not be happy.


I decided to call CS before breaking the news to wifey. 
They said in their system the graphite was listed as shipped 8/25 and the white as shipped 8/26 so I guess I'll be getting the email notification sometime today.

Armed with this information I told wifey only one of the K3s will be here today. She looked at me and asked "your's?"
When I answered in the affirmative I was flashed the middle digit.   

Told you she would not be happy.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I guess I'll wait a little bit before calling them. This thread made me even more disappointed. I thought I was going to get it tomorrow (ordered 8/29 1-day shipping) and was just annoyed that I wouldn't get it today. Now you're saying I won't get it til Tuesday?? 

I'm very very disappointed in Amazon. I'm going on a trip tomorrow, won't be back til Wednesday. I'm not sure what they could to do to erase this taste in my mouth. They sure have to do more than refund my 1-day shipping fee. They PROMISED it on Friday.

Pretty ironic that it's the people who wanted it the most (paid for 1-day shipping) who aren't going to get it.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I called customer service and asked how folks who ordered sometimes up to 2 or 3 days after I did can be expecting to get their kindle today,when mine hasn't even shipped yet. While she was polite,she just kept repeating that the orders were first come first serve. Kind of my point. She just couldn't understand what I was asking,so I just had to end the conversation since it wasn't going anywhere. Like I said..she was polite but just not helpful.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in there right with you guys too, and saying that I'm disappointed would be an understatement... Just talked to Kindle CS and they were at a loss. Very nice but couldn't do anything beyond refunding me for 1 day shipping, which honestly didn't cut it for me... So much for first come first serve and orders will be shipped in the order they come...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> I called customer service and asked how folks who ordered sometimes up to 2 or 3 days after I did can be expecting to get their kindle today,when mine hasn't even shipped yet. While she was polite,she just kept repeating that the orders were first come first serve. Kind of my point. She just couldn't understand what I was asking,so I just had to end the conversation since it wasn't going anywhere. Like I said..she was polite but just not helpful.


I emailed UK CS and asked where my Kindle was (ordered 29th) and they sent me back the now standard blurb of 'it'll be shipping in a few days and we hope that answers your query'. I've emailed them back and said no it certainly doesn't and what happened to 'release day delivery' and then 'release day shipping' and most of all, what happened to first come first served which was still being advertised on their product page and quite obviously wasn't true. I'm awaiting their response.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

It is not just 1-day shipping that is affected. I ordered on July 28, shortly after they first became available, with free 2-day shipping. My status was Shipping Soon all day yesterday and still is today. My credit card has not been charged (at least not any charge showing up online). I have not received an e-mail. I guess I can be patient, but I just wanted to let the 1-day people know that they have not been singled out with this problem.

Vonda


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

identicaltriplets said:


> It seems those of us that paid for one day shipping are having this problem. I am Prime also. I ordered one white (7/31) and one graphite (8/2). Both are "not shipped" and my card has not been charged.


You're not alone. I ordered Graphite wifi+3G early morning on 7/29 with the free 2 day shipping. I'm in upstate NY and as of 8:00 this morning, my status: Not Yet Shipped.

Update: 8/27- shipping soon, cc not charged and no ship/delivery dates.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Same situation here.  I ordered july 29th, paid for 1 day shipping, order still says "shipping soon."  I called CS just a minute ago and asked for a shipping date.  I told them that I don't mind so much if I don't get it in one day, I just don't want to pay for one day shipping if I'm not getting it.  The guy told me that they're shipping tomorrow (others have heard they're shipping today...hmm...) so, basically if I don't have it by saturday I'll call back and ask for a shipping refund.  I can live with that.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I emailed UK CS and asked where my Kindle was (ordered 29th) and they sent me back the now standard blurb of 'it'll be shipping in a few days and we hope that answers your query'. I've emailed them back and said no it certainly doesn't and what happened to 'release day delivery' and then 'release day shipping' and most of all, what happened to first come first served which was still being advertised on their product page and quite obviously wasn't true. I'm awaiting their response.


I just emailed them also. Since CS couldn't understand what I was saying on the phone,hopefully they will be able to understand what I wrote. Of course it will probably be tomorrow before they even read it.


----------



## AllisonJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sad.  

I called their customer support number and they confirmed that my 3G/Wifi graphite kindle which was ordered on Aug. 29th, two day shipping, has not gone out yet. I got a "shipping soon" message and my card has been charged as of yesterday but didn't get that confimation email. The lady said she anticipates mine to get shipped today or tomorrow and to expect it on either the 29th or the 30th. UGHHHH! That is sooo not fair! She also admitted that there has been a fluke on the shipping schedule of kindles and was aware that people who ordered on later dates are getting theirs before some of us.


So disappointing!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I feel all of your pains!!!  

I wonder if the "glitch" they're talking about is that Amazon doesn't seem to have started this process until just yesterday!  I mean, if they'd started packing and activating Kindles (not shipping them out, but assigning and packing them) earlier this week or even last week - this may not be happening.  And we know they weren't assigning Kindles to customers because we couldn't download the K3 books to our computers.  So it seems that Amazon started the whole process just yesterday and considering how many orders they had I'm sure there was no way to do it all in one day.

I do wonder what order they were following, though.  Alphabetical?  It couldn't be order numbers because people who ordered their Kindles within hours of announcement haven't had them shipped yet.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

With the level of orders they've received, I think it's to be expected that there will be mistakes.  Amazon's not purposely making mistakes;
it's not in their best interests.  Certainly CS is not to be blamed.  They are the unfortunate middle man.  Imagine the anger and frustration they will encounter, while trying to maintain a professional demeanor.  I can't say I envy them.  That said, I certainly understand the impatience to receive our new kindles.  I've wanted one since they first came out, but this one will be my first.  I ordered August 2 and still have no change in shipment status if that makes anyone in the first wave feel better.  Soon, very soon!


----------



## AllisonJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I just recieved an email regarding the anticipated shipping schedule of my order about a minute ago...could this mean my confirmation email is on the way?! Trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in first wave also, my order is still at Not Yet shipped, no change, no charge no nothing.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in the same boat.  Ordered 3G + Wi-Fi graphite on July 28 soon after the link went active.  Paid for Prime 1-day.  No email and still at Shipping Soon.  I will be requesting a refund on the shipping.

On the bright side, let's hope this is the only glitch with the K3.  I remember all too well the biggest glitch with the K2 ----- SUNFADE!  I had 6 K2s before I got a good one.  We'll consider ourselves lucky in a few months if this is the only bump in the road.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I decided to call Amazon back and asked if  the other person I talked to in Customer Service earlier this morning was right and I wouldn't get my Kindle till next Tuesday. He checked my status and since the call this morning my Kindle has been shipped and will be delivered tomorrow   

He even quoted me a UPS delivery confirmation number.

They are still refunding the shipping charge though.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah - very interesting how this whole thing has panned out and I am confident I will get mine when I get it.  BUT, it is very strange that I, like others here ordered my K3 on 7/28 literally 2 hours after the links went live.  My Kindle page indicates Shipping Soon.  Very weird and would love to know how this happens.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Similar boat here.  Ordered early on 29th.  My card was charged yesterday and I paid for 1-day shipping.  Now they're telling me that they don't have to ship until Friday (for Monday delivery).  They will be refunding my 1-day shipping charges.  I guarantee you.  

They initially stated release day delivery (Friday delivery), then they issued a press release yesterday that they were shipping yesterday (Thursday delivery), and now they are saying they won't ship until Friday (Monday delivery).  Jeff needs to at least live up to release day delivery and stop promoting early shipping, if he can't deliver.  That and stop charging people's credit cards if you don't intend to ship out the merchandise.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> I'm in the same boat. Ordered 3G + Wi-Fi graphite on July 28 soon after the link went active. Paid for Prime 1-day. No email and still at Shipping Soon. I will be requesting a refund on the shipping.


Same boat here. I'm sad


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I think maybe in their rush to fill the onslaught of orders, they are behind on the email updates. This has happened to me before, especially with one-day shipping, where the tracking shows 'shipping soon" yet it's out for delivery.  

I would wait and see until tomorrow's delivery time has come and gone. The email is not always accurate---especially when the priority is getting them SHIPPED!!

Btw...to those who called CS: keep in mind that if they are telling you they have not shipped, they probably have the same online info that we do. As I said, not always accurate and up to date.


----------



## richcb (Aug 3, 2010)

3:45pm BST - My order (placed July 30th) still shows 'Not yet despatched' but has an 'estimated' despatch date of today with delivery tomorrow. Just spoke to Amazon CS. They confirmed this was still accurate; no delays or problems known. They said Amazon ships anytime up to early evening for delivery next day and to expect e-mail when item has been despatched. Oh, and they upgraded me to Expedited, which was nice.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> I called customer service and asked how folks who ordered sometimes up to 2 or 3 days after I did can be expecting to get their kindle today,when mine hasn't even shipped yet. While she was polite,she just kept repeating that the orders were first come first serve. Kind of my point. She just couldn't understand what I was asking,so I just had to end the conversation since it wasn't going anywhere. Like I said..she was polite but just not helpful.


I had the same exact experience. The Kindle CS rep was very polite and so was I but it took some restraint because we went round and round. She even denied that Amazon started shipping K3s yesterday and kept repeating that the official release date is 8/27 and that she did not see how it was possible that shipping started yesterday or that some people were receiving their Kindles today. I told her about the official press release that said shipping started 2 days early but got nowhere with her.

She did say I would be refunded the 1-day shipping when my "shipped" notice comes through and that my Kindle is scheduled to ship today and be here tomorrow. That's fine with me, especially since they were kind enough to refund the shipping. However, it is infuriating that they deny that any of this is happening and keep repeating the company talking points about shipping. I'm proud that I kept my cool and thanked her for the refund. She said She was going to connect me with a supervisor to discuss the shipping further but I got disconnected after holding the line for a few minutes. I did say a few choice words to myself when that happened. 

Well, at least I can relax a bit now knowing that my Kindle won't be coming until tomorrow (I hope!)


----------



## tiktokman (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like I'm boned as well. Ordered on July 29th, 'shipping soon' yesterday...and then nothing. *sigh*

I've been kindle-less for over a week now and I'm starting to suffer from withdrawal.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Same boat here. I'm sad


Hi, Luv. So sorry to hear about your Mom today. See the description of my CS call above.

According to them I guess we are all in the Twilight Zone and no one is _really_ getting their Kindles today. LOL


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't give up hope yet if the website isn't showing yours shipped or getting an EMail.  I don't know about this time, but I know when the K2s shipped I was in the very first wave and I didn't receive my shipping EMail until the day AFTER the Kindle arrived, and the website didn't update until the day after that.

There's always a chance some of yours will do the same.


----------



## lila (Jan 3, 2010)

I am in the same boat (but didn't pay extra for the 1 day shipping - just regular prime). So jealous of everyone else.


----------



## mmzcreates (Aug 19, 2010)

DD said:


> I had the same exact experience. The Kindle CS rep was very polite and so was I but it took some restraint because we went round and round. She even denied that Amazon started shipping K3s yesterday and kept repeating that the official release date is 8/27 and that she did not see how it was possible that shipping started yesterday or that some people were receiving their Kindles today. I told her about the official press release that said shipping started 2 days early but got nowhere with her.
> 
> She did say I would be refunded the 1-day shipping when my "shipped" notice comes through and that my Kindle is scheduled to ship today and be here tomorrow. That's fine with me, especially since they were kind enough to refund the shipping. However, it is infuriating that they deny that any of this is happening and keep repeating the company talking points about shipping.


I use to work in a call center and sometimes information doesn't get to the call center in time. Sometimes the customer has the information first before the phone rep does. I believe the Amazon call center is overseas, which might explain the barrier between you and the rep. They stick to a script. Which is why they sound like a robot sometimes.

I hope this clears up some things up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Same boat here. I ordered the 28th and only have the shipping soon status. I'm bummed. I will really be mad if I don't get by tomorrow. I paid $18 to have it overnight. They also added $12 to my cover for overnight, which isn't what I picked. I chose 2nd day free and that is what it states but with the $12 added. I think they are putting them together and the computer put the extra charge on. I'm afraid to call and have it taken off yet. I don't want to cause any problem with my order.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

My Kindle 3 was ordered early July 31, still no status change shows not shipped and no expected date. This is with Prime and one day shipping.  I must say I am a little disappointed  

Edit: Forgot to say my lighted K3 cover was shipped and is out for delivery with one day shipping.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered on the 28th, not shipped yet. I can't say I'm sad about it. Tomorrow will come as quickly as today has.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Although I did order on August 1st. But before the cutoff. I'm so disappointed that I was promised release day delivery. And as of right now, I don't think I'll be getting it.   I will live but it still bums me out. I guess it can still be delivered today to make the deadline but I'm losing hope.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Posted elsewhere, but apropos here as well:
> 
> For those who's Kindles don't come as scheduled. . . .remember the earliest _promised_ date was the 27th. . .and that was based on when you ordered. I'd say if, based on your order date, it has not come by the date it should have, you should definitely call Kindle CS and as calmly and rationally as possible explain your distress -- without yelling at them, 'cause it's not that guy on the phone's fault  -- and ask what they'll do. I expect anyone who paid for shipping will have it refunded, and you may even get a compensatory GC. . . . .They obviously want the best press possible about this. . . . .it might even be a case where e-mail will work BETTER than calling. . . . .


Well - I lost my patient a few minutes ago when I spoke to a Kindle CS rep. Clueless.

I asked why my two July 28th preorders had not moved when the website stated: "order now for an Aug 27 *delivery* date and he said I had to send him a copy of it!! Clueless. It gets better - I mentioned the dozens of threads with detailed delivery information of those who had ordered days later and he responded:

"That's not correct. The Kindles are not shipping until Friday, the 27th." What the h---!!!! This is when I lost my patience. No excuse, Amazon, for being this screwed up.

Edit: Oh, I forgot to mention that he also said they were fullfilling orders starting with Aug 1st!!!!!!!


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

Ordered on the 28th and it says shipping soon. Cover is out for delivery. Checked my credit card and no activity--not even cover!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

DD said:


> I had the same exact experience. The Kindle CS rep was very polite and so was I but it took some restraint because we went round and round. She even denied that Amazon started shipping K3s yesterday and kept repeating that the official release date is 8/27 and that she did not see how it was possible that shipping started yesterday or that some people were receiving their Kindles today. I told her about the official press release that said shipping started 2 days early but got nowhere with her.
> 
> She did say I would be refunded the 1-day shipping when my "shipped" notice comes through and that my Kindle is scheduled to ship today and be here tomorrow. That's fine with me, especially since they were kind enough to refund the shipping. However, it is infuriating that they deny that any of this is happening and keep repeating the company talking points about shipping. I'm proud that I kept my cool and thanked her for the refund. She said She was going to connect me with a supervisor to discuss the shipping further but I got disconnected after holding the line for a few minutes. I did say a few choice words to myself when that happened.
> 
> Well, at least I can relax a bit now knowing that my Kindle won't be coming until tomorrow (I hope!)


DD - same experience here, but with an adversarial rep. See my post #46...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The date that the K3 was announced isn't actually the earliest order date in the queue. Many of us ordered K2s several days before the K3 announcement. Those orders are being filled with K3s instead.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think Amazon is screwed up. I am sure they are working as fast as they can to fulfill all of their orders. There are only so many hours in the day, and people and machines can only go so quickly.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about the problems and issues you are having regarding your new Kindles.  I can only offer sympathy and the solace that it will ship.  You are not unloved by Amazon or us, just the victim of a necessarily massive and impersonal CRM system.  We will all celebrate our new machines and capability together on this forum just as we have celebrated the wait up to now.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Ordered a hour or so after the K3 was announced with one day shipping and still at Shipping Soon.  There is a small spark of hope in my heart that the system is overwhelmed so notices and updates are way behind and when I schlep home at the end of the day, there will be a K3 waiting for me on my front step.  But it's a small spark.  

I'm not going to bother talking to CS.  Human interaction is often over-rated, especially in situations like this.   If the K3 arrives tomorrow as is currently being stated on my order status, I'll email asking for a refund of my one day shipping.  I'd much rather have my K3 today than my $4 back, but while disappointing I'll survive (barely  ).


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Skydog said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that he also said they were fullfilling orders starting with Aug 1st!!!!!!!


Well, if that's the case then the site must be wrong (I hope) because my early morning July 31st order still has not been charged and still shows NO expected delivery date just "not shipped."


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

amafan said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the problems and issues you are having regarding your new Kindles. I can only offer sympathy and the solace that it will ship. You are not unloved by Amazon or us, just the victim of a necessarily massive and impersonal CRM system. We will all celebrate our new machines and capability together on this forum just as we have celebrated the wait up to now.


I am especial sad about Ann's wait. She started this thread and it has made the wait so entertaining I'm almost sorry to see it end. Be sure to trell us instantly when you know your Kindle has shipped.


----------



## josiesmom (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine says Delayed!  I'm freaking out!  I want my K3!!!! Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

josiesmom said:


> Mine says Delayed! I'm freaking out! I want my K3!!!! Has anyone else encountered this?


Where does it say that?


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I don't think Amazon is screwed up. I am sure they are working as fast as they can to fulfill all of their orders. There are only so many hours in the day, and people and machines can only go so quickly.


IMO, Amazon is, indeed, screwed up. This is not their first Kindle launch. They should not promise "pre-order now for delivery on Aug 27th" on their website if they cannot do so. And their customer service reps should not tell customers that no Kindles are shipping early when, in fact, they are and Jeff Bezos released a press statement confirming that fact.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

josiesmom said:


> Mine says Delayed! I'm freaking out! I want my K3!!!! Has anyone else encountered this?


Yikes! Haven't heard of that so far. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Called Customer Service and got this email. Obviously, this is not true. If they were prioritized on first cp,e. first served basis those of us that ordered on the 28th would be getting ours. 

Greetings from Amazon,

Due to strong customer demand, Kindle (Latest Generation) is temporarily sold out. Orders are prioritized on a first come, first served basis. We will ship your Kindle to you as quickly as possible and will keep you informed by e-mail as we get more precise delivery dates.

I am sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused.

We hope you enjoy your Kindle.

Thank you for your recent inquiry. Did I solve your problem?

If yes, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=afeeyrfx3355982034

If no, please click here:
http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=afeeyrfx3355982034&q=pf

Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail.
If you need further assistance, please visit: http://www.amazon.com/help

Best regards,

Ajay L
http://www.amazon.com
=============================


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

My red lighted cover just arrived! The Kindle still says "shipping soon" but no date and I ordered on the 28th and at that time it said the cover would arrive 8/31. The cover looks very nice and I think that I will like the size of the K3--the cover feels a lot smaller than the K2 did.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Shetlander said:


> Ordered a hour or so after the K3 was announced with one day shipping and still at Shipping Soon. There is a small spark of hope in my heart that the system is overwhelmed so notices and updates are way behind and when I schlep home at the end of the day, there will be a K3 waiting for me on my front step. But it's a small spark.
> 
> I'm not going to bother talking to CS. Human interaction is often over-rated, especially in situations like this.  If the K3 arrives tomorrow as is currently being stated on my order status, I'll email asking for a refund of my one day shipping. I'd much rather have my K3 today than my $4 back, but while disappointing I'll survive (barely ).


If I were in your situation, I'd be checking frequently to see if my CC was charged. They may forget notices and updates in the mad rush, but in my opinion they aren't going to forget charging you when it ships.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> If I were in your situation, I'd be checking frequently to see if my CC was charged. They may forget notices and updates in the mad rush, but in my opinion they aren't going to forget charging you when it ships.


My card always lags a couple of days before charges are posted. But that's a good thought! I'm now reduced to counting my blessings and trying to keep perspective about all this


----------



## josiesmom (Aug 26, 2010)

Shetlander said:


> Yikes! Haven't heard of that so far. Please keep us updated!


Thanks- I will! I've tried to call customer service and keep getting the runaround! I really want it NOW!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmpf. I guess I could always do some reading while waiting?  

Still not yet shipped with no date, still no charge on CD. I am not looking for emails or for the ship update on amazon anymore, I only look at my credit card now as any charge on there gets updated almost immediately. 
I just came back from the pharmacy and it took me maybe 5 minutes to get here and check the card and the charge was already in my pending. So its the best indicator for me. 

Yet, still nada.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

At 10:13 AM CST I finally got the e-mail that my K3 has shipped (ordered July 28, Graphite WiFi only, delivery to Chicago suburbs, 2-day free shipping).

According to tracking info, it left the seller facility in Lexington KY today (8/26) at 10:19 AM (Eastern time?) via Ensenda and has an estimated arrival date of 8/27. Hopefully everyone else will get their notices soon as they continue to ship out. Would have been nice if they all had shipped yesterday to avoid all the confusion as I wonder where my order is, but I am relieved that the order isn't lost in the system and it is nice that it is still scheduled to arrive on time. The not knowing is the worst part. Hope this gets resolved for everyone else as well.

Vonda


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess the messsage here is DON'T pre-order because in the end, it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I ordered  on July  29 - with  1 day shipping..and my  order  still says  Shipping Soon.. so I'm not real hopeful  it  will arrive  tomorrow.. Sob..


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> I guess the messsage here is DON'T pre-order because in the end, it doesn't make any difference.


Well, if you would have waited until tomorrow (official release day) to order, you'd be getting yours in 4 weeks or so. So, yeah a few hours here and there doesn't mean a whole lot in the end.

That said, I ordered on the 28th, went with the free 2-day shipping, and mine will be arriving tomorrow. Exactly when I was expecting it. I'm in Oregon for anyone keeping track of locations.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

No response yet to my email. My status is still Shipping Soon. My cc has been charged. It was charged yesterday, so I hope that means it will ship today. Very disappointing. I ordered on the 28th.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Basilius said:


> Well, if you would have waited until tomorrow (official release day) to order, you'd be getting yours in 4 weeks or so. So, yeah a few hours here and there doesn't mean a whole lot in the end.
> 
> That said, I ordered on the 28th, went with the free 2-day shipping, and mine will be arriving tomorrow. Exactly when I was expecting it. I'm in Oregon for anyone keeping track of locations.


Basilius - I have the very same situation, question: do you still have shipping soon? or do you have a tangible date? Just curious!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Checked my email again. Got the shipping notice for the cover. It will arrive 8/30 which is not overnight. I will be expecting my $12 shipping charge back. At least it is some progress.


----------



## AllisonJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got my shipped confirmation for my graphite kindle 3G/wifi ordered early on July 28 with 2 day shipping. It left Campbellsville KY at 11:10 this morning (and I got the email at 2 PM). The anticipated arrival date is Aug. 30th. God, I hope not! I want it here on Friday or Saturday darnit!  

Am crossing my fingers for all of you still waiting for your emails.


----------



## KathyY (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got the e-mail that my graphite 3G shipped today via FedEx from Phoenix. I live near Baltimore, MD.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KathyY said:


> Just got the e-mail that my graphite 3G shipped today via FedEx from Phoenix. I live near Baltimore, MD.


There seems to be no rhyme or reason where they're shipping from.. You're near Baltimore and it's shipping from Phoenix. I'm on the Eastern Shore and mine is coming from Philly according to CS (no email yet)


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> Basilius - I have the very same situation, question: do you still have shipping soon? or do you have a tangible date? Just curious!


I not only have a date, I have a tracking number.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason where they're shipping from.. You're near Baltimore and it's shipping from Phoenix. I'm on the Eastern Shore and mine is coming from Philly according to CS (no email yet)


And I'm in Oregon, and it shipped from Indiana.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amafan said:


> I am especial sad about Ann's wait. She started this thread and it has made the wait so entertaining I'm almost sorry to see it end. Be sure to trell us instantly when you know your Kindle has shipped.


That was Heather that started the KindleWatch thread. . . . .

(Mine came today.)


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Still no shipping notice here on my 7/31 K3 order w/ one day shipping. 


Update: My order status has changed to Shipping Soon, still no estimated delivery date.  Have a empty Kindle lighted case here and waiting  

Update2: Got my shipping notice !!  Delivery 8/27 Friday.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just (Finally!!!!!) got my shipping notice, and seems as I should be getting it tomorrow, Yaaaaaayyyyyyy! Ordered on 30 July, K3G Graphite, 1 day shipping.

I'm in NY, and mine is shipping from Fernley NV...

Keeping my fingers crossed for everybody else to get their shipping notices soon and their Kindles even faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Still no shipping notice for me. I ordered on 7/29...
I know I certainly have to wait until Monday until it arrives, because it has to travel to Germany before I can take it in my hot little hands, but a shipping notice would be nice...
It has been preparing for shipment for over 30 hours- I wouldn't want it to leave amazon unprepared, but nobody takes 30 hours of preparation time before leaving the house, right

I hope that it will be on its way rather sooner than later and I hope that the wait for the other people in this thread will be over very soon, too.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just received my information that my K3 has shipped.  I am so excited.  I ordered mine on 7/28/10 at around 9:30pm pretty much within 2-3 hours of the links going live.  My estimated delivery date is 8/28 - a whole month.  Just wanted to reach out to some of the other 7/28ers to let them know, Keep Hope Alive!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so y'all that have gotten a shipping notice, hie ye over to the main shipping thread and join the party:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30621.msg613574.html#msg613574

Betsy


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Ordered within a couple hours of them going live.  I've been at "Shipping soon" for about 36 hours now. Graphite 3G + wifi w/ 2 day free shipping.


----------



## Panama (Aug 15, 2010)

Different cities and states might get deliveries from different warehouses, possibly  a problem with a warehouse shipment.  Please be calm, or show Amazon what is what and cancel.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Ordered on the 30th and mine is due to arrive tomorrow, the 27th.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Ordered on 28th with prime shipping.Hasn't shipped yet.Got my case today though.Of course it's EMPTY!!Couldn't help but send an email telling them what I think about the company "first come first served" line of B.S. that is obviously not true.It will accomplish nothing, but it made me feel better.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> Ordered on 28th with prime shipping.Hasn't shipped yet.Got my case today though.Of course it's EMPTY!!Couldn't help but send an email telling them what I think about the company "first come first served" line of B.S. that is obviously not true.It will accomplish nothing, but it made me feel better.


Don't feel bad, you're not alone. I ordered (2) on July 28 and nothing yet. So much for first come, first served, and "pre-order now to ensure delivery on Aug 27."

They mucked up this one good.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I think the first come, first served depends on which of the distribution centers you are getting the shipment from.  I live in California and mine is coming from Reno.  My shipments usually come from Rancho Cordova, Ca.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Skydog said:


> Don't feel bad, you're not alone. I ordered (2) on July 28 and nothing yet. So much for first come, first served, and "pre-order now to ensure delivery on Aug 27."
> 
> They mucked up this one good.


Nope, you're not alone. There are a bunch of us <sigh>

I did just get my cover though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got my shipping order. 

Shipped 
Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010
Tracking details
August 26, 2010 03:16:36 PM New Castle DE US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Not feeling the love either!  Ordered on the night of the 29th, 2-day shipping. Graphite 3G and still sitting at Shipping soon. Grrrrrr!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Just got my shipping order.
> 
> Shipped
> Delivery Estimate: August 27, 2010
> ...


I know exactly where that distribution center is, I live in DE and pass it everyday on my way to work. Kathy - would you like me to go in there and get your Kindle for you? LOL! I kept thinking mine was coming from there, but alas, no luck. Mine is scheduled for delivery on Sat via USPS.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> I know exactly where that distribution center is, I live in DE and pass it everyday on my way to work. Kathy - would you like me to go in there and get your Kindle for you? LOL! I kept thinking mine was coming from there, but alas, no luck. Mine is scheduled for delivery on Sat via USPS.


I don't know who organized this, but it is crazy. I think I'll just let them deliver it, but thanks for the offer. Of course, you could have flown on down here in Florida and we could have sat by the pool and read.


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Ordered on 29th. "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date blah blah"
Got an email from Kindle Support "...we will ship by 27th"-standart blah.

Woah.. that's a lot of "blah" (;
Please excuse my behaviour.. I'm not only sad - I'm like *RAW!!!*


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

I ordered on the 29th, got the "shipping soon" status for my order yesterday and still no email. I paid extra for Prime 1-day shipping and I still might not get my Kindle until Monday. I'm rather angry about this. It *better* have actually shipped today and the shipping center is just bad at updating the web site.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I don't know who organized this, but it is crazy. I think I'll just let them deliver it, but thanks for the offer. Of course, you could have flown on down here in Florida and we could have sat by the pool and read.


My idea of bliss! Of course, we need drinks to accompany the Kindles. Hee Hee! Let us know when you get yours.


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Don't feel bad, you're not alone. I ordered (2) on July 28 and nothing yet. So much for first come, first served, and "pre-order now to ensure delivery on Aug 27."
> 
> They mucked up this one good.


Yep. I don't know how they've done it, but they've screwed up, I just hope somebody at Amazon acknowledges their screw-up and learns from it so when the Kindle 4 launches they finally get better at product launches. At least, from what I have read, they didn't muck this up as bad as Apple did with the iPhone 4 antenna issue and B&N did with the Nook software when it first launched so when we do finally get our Kindles they'll be functional.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just got my email saying it's been shipped!!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

My mom received hers today, and I ordered it on the 28th.  I ordered my sister's on the 29th, and it's been shipped (received an email w/the tracking # at 6:30 this evening) and will be delivered tomorrow.  I ordered mine on the 28th, right before I ordered my mom's, and it's still sitting in Shipping Soon.  Guess that's what I get for being nice and ordering everyone's, huh?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

9:45 PM Eastern.  Still no email shipping notice for K3 3G + Wi-Fi and my account has said "Shipping Soon" for over 36 hrs.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm there with you DD...


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

MeganW said:


> My mom received hers today, and I ordered it on the 28th. I ordered my sister's on the 29th, and it's been shipped (received an email w/the tracking # at 6:30 this evening) and will be delivered tomorrow. I ordered mine on the 28th, right before I ordered my mom's, and it's still sitting in Shipping Soon. Guess that's what I get for being nice and ordering everyone's, huh?


I have no idea where the distribution facility shipping my Kindle is located, but I'm in VA. Perhaps there's a problem with one particular facility? Unfortunately I can't even tell where my Kindle cover originally came from (which did arrive today.) All the UPS tracking info says for the original location as "US." The first specific location is Laurel, MD but it took over six hours to get there.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

DD said:


> 9:45 PM Eastern. Still no email shipping notice for K3 3G + Wi-Fi and my account has said "Shipping Soon" for over 36 hrs.


Me too and I ordered on the 29th


----------



## marcosv (Aug 25, 2010)

7:00pm PST and no sign it's shipped. Been in the "Shipping Soon" state since yesterday morning. Ordered the 3G version on July 28th.

Hopefully it does ship by Saturday and I get it by Tuesday.

If by worst fate, it doesn't ship by the end of the weekend, I'm tempted to vent by calling CS and cancel the order. I'll feel better and maybe order my first Kindle someday --- by Thanksgiving I should be fine.

In the future, I'll mentally prepare myself for this sort of thing and deliberately stay away from being an early adopter on stuff like this on places like Amazon. After all, we're paying full price; it's not like we are saving lots of money on a Black Friday special.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Also a 7/28 order still, still, still in shipping soon...at least 40 hours now. Opted for the free 2 day (not prime) shipping for 3G graphite to Colorado just west of Denver


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I just received my shipping notice at 9:30 CST tonight -- graphite wifi, ordered July 28th with one-day shipping. It'll be here tomorrow, the 27th.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally!! The status changed to "shipped."  I ordered the white 3g on July 28, one day shipping.  I will have it tomorrow!  YAY!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Got an answer to my last email to CS. Still no ship date due to "unexpected delays" due to high demand. This is not the first kindle they have released...they should have known what to expect. They did apologize and give me a $10.00 gift certificate with a promise that my ship status would change soon. That was good of them,but really I just want the kindle. We'll see I guess.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm just outside chicago. ordered graphite 3G on 7/30 with free 2day shipping.  My Kindle's been in "Shipping Soon" status since 5:30 cst yesterday.  There's been a pending charge on my account for $189 since then.  My cover shipped today with arrival 08/30 it's also had a pending charge since yesterday and the charge is still pending on the cover even though it's been shipped. I'm very confused.  I thought they didn't charge your account till something is shipped. So why I have I been charged for the K3? 

I've been Kindle-less now for a month since I sent back my K2 within the 30 day return period to get a K3. I was really looking forwarded to playing with my new baby tomorrow. 
But as it's almost 11pm now, unless my kindle ships in the middle of the night and i'm upgraded to overnight shipping, it looks like they're not going to be able to keep their promise of "Order Now For Release Date Delivery".

I guess I'll have to survive in my kindle-less state a little longer. But I swear it would be a lot easier if I didn't already know what i was missing.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

minniemouse00 said:


> I've been Kindle-less now for a month since I sent back my K2 within the 30 day return period to get a K3. I was really looking forwarded to playing with my new baby tomorrow.
> But as it's almost 11pm now, unless my kindle ships in the middle of the night and i'm upgraded to overnight shipping, it looks like they're not going to be able to keep their promise of "Order Now For Release Date Delivery".
> 
> I guess I'll have to survive in my kindle-less state a little longer. But I swear it would be a lot easier if I didn't already know what i was missing.


I have been Kindle-less like you, and it is killing me! I ordered in the "first wave," prime, and 1-day shipping. Still no shipping notice for me either. Really, really sad here!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Really, really peeved. No notice and according to CS it's not being delivered today.

Yeah, the whole first come, first serve thing and 1-day shipping and all....


----------



## Megan_in_pink (Aug 6, 2010)

I got my shipping e-mail last nigth, it is now flying some where in some big UPS plane and should be in my hands on Monday, I hope.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Really, really peeved. No notice and according to CS it's not being delivered today.
> 
> Yeah, the whole first come, first serve thing and 1-day shipping and all....


They're really making a mistake upsetting such a prominent voice of KB... In the same shoes as you, except I'm with international priority "shipping soon", still no delivery estimate on sight.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> My idea of bliss! Of course, we need drinks to accompany the Kindles. Hee Hee! Let us know when you get yours.


It is now in Fort Lauderdale. Only about 20 minutes away, so I should get it today for sure.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Really, really peeved. No notice and according to CS it's not being delivered today.
> 
> Yeah, the whole first come, first serve thing and 1-day shipping and all....


Me too. I'm realllly pissed at this point, and you know, it's not even about having the Kindle in hand. It's about what we were told when we pre-ordered, and that being so obviously not true now. *sigh* Oh well. I guess I'll keep waiting for the e-mail.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Ordered the 29th, finally got a shipping notice at 4:30 this morning.  2 day UPS, so I probably won't receive it until Tuesday. At lease it's finally out.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I am a member of amazon prime and placed the order for a graphite wifi-3G within an hour of the web page going live.

It has now been in Shipping Soon for close to 46 hours.

I waited until today to contact customer support.

When I finished filling in the contact page about the order, it now shows that my estimated shipping date should be *October 15th*.

Of course, when they contacted via phone I was told that the release date was today and I should receive a tracking number before the end of the day.

So much for Release Date Delivery.


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Status changed to "shipping soon".


----------



## marcosv (Aug 25, 2010)

OK.  Finally got the shipped email and the online status changed to shipped this morning (08/27).  According to the UPS status, the package was shipped on 08/26 @ 2:21am.  Since I just went with Amazon Prime 2-day shipping, I'll get it on Monday.  Amazon should do something about getting their website to show updates faster.  Would save calls to CS as well as go easier on the nerves.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Update:

*52* hours and counting in "Shipping Soon" with no end in sight.

Ordered 7/28.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

DD said:


> Update:
> 
> *52* hours and counting in "Shipping Soon" with no end in sight.
> 
> Ordered 7/28.


Sorry, DD - that really is unacceptable. I finally received a UPS shipping notice for delivery next week (Mon) and I ordered on 7/28 within the first 90 minutes.

Amazon really flubbed up this time and should have *never* made a promise "pre-order today to ensure delivery on release day Aug 27." I intend to write a thoughtful letter to AZ.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD, I'm telling you, our Kindles have run off somewhere to make little Kindle babies. Still no word on mine either. Hopefully it will be at my house when I get home on Wednesday. (And the BRATs and Hubs don't hide it)

(For those that don't know, my mom has been in a coma since Wednesday night. She opened her eyes yesterday, but wasn't responding. There was no change this morning and my dad asked me to come out. On my way to the airport, Dad called and said she was awake and recognized him. She's not out of the woods yet, but it's a huge step forward.)

For those that say there are more important things to worry about than getting a Kindle, you're right... But SOMETIMES worrying about the little things takes your mind off the big things that you can't change. You may not understand it, but me being here commiserating with my friends over something as trivial as a missing Kindle has helped me get through the last few days. It's very difficult to be clear across the country and not be able to do anything but wait for phone calls with updates. 

Play nice while I'm gone! I'll check in when I can. Good luck to all of you still in limbo.. and to all that have already gotten your shipping notices and Kindles


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I'm telling you, our Kindles have run off somewhere to make little Kindle babies. Still no word on mine either. Hopefully it will be at my house when I get home on Wednesday. (And the BRATs and Hubs don't hide it)
> 
> (For those that don't know, my mom has been in a coma since Wednesday night. She opened her eyes yesterday, but wasn't responding. There was no change this morning and my dad asked me to come out. On my way to the airport, Dad called and said she was awake and recognized him. She's not out of the woods yet, but it's a huge step forward.)
> 
> ...


I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Update:
> 
> *52* hours and counting in "Shipping Soon" with no end in sight.
> 
> Ordered 7/28.


WHAT? Holy s _ _ t ! I ordered just after cut-off on Aug. 1. Mine was "shipping soon" when I got up this morning. Few hours later it is "shipped" with UPS tracking number. It's not too far away so should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

How about 57 hours in "Shipping Soon".


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, I'm telling you, our Kindles have run off somewhere to make little Kindle babies. Still no word on mine either. Hopefully it will be at my house when I get home on Wednesday. (And the BRATs and Hubs don't hide it)
> 
> (For those that don't know, my mom has been in a coma since Wednesday night. She opened her eyes yesterday, but wasn't responding. There was no change this morning and my dad asked me to come out. On my way to the airport, Dad called and said she was awake and recognized him. She's not out of the woods yet, but it's a huge step forward.)
> 
> ...


Oh, Heather, I'm so sorry about your Mom. I'm sure your Dad needs you. You are such a gracious and generous person. I know you will be a great help to him in dealing with this. I'll be praying for you, your Mom, and your whole family. Keep in touch if you can and let us know what's happening.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BruceS said:


> How about 57 hours in "Shipping Soon".


Me too! Almost exactly 57 hrs. Since 9 AM Wed., right?


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

It seems being a moderator on the KindleBoards is not compatible with Amazon's shipping scheduler.  I hop they know who their messin' with.  Amazon, you've got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Got my shipping notice at 6:42pm. Ups has received the notice to pick it up. Amazon did promise to ship on the 27th and they did. I paid for next day delivery. Wonder it they will deliver it on Saturday or will I have to wait until Monday to get it. We shall know in the fullness of time.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

marcosv said:


> OK. Finally got the shipped email and the online status changed to shipped this morning (08/27). According to the UPS status, the package was shipped on 08/26 @ 2:21am. Since I just went with Amazon Prime 2-day shipping, I'll get it on Monday. Amazon should do something about getting their website to show updates faster. Would save calls to CS as well as go easier on the nerves.


 With the exception of the Prime 2 -day (just reg 2-day shipping for me) my post is identical...time and everything. UPS in KY didn't start it's delivery part until today at 1 pm, though.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Pirate said:


> Got my shipping notice at 6:42pm. Ups has received the notice to pick it up. Amazon did promise to ship on the 27th and they did. I paid for next day delivery. Wonder it they will deliver it on Saturday or will I have to wait until Monday to get it. We shall know in the fullness of time.


Well, I paid for one-day shipping, it was mailed yesterday, and it won't be delivered until Monday. I have asked for a refund on shipping because I certainly wasn't 1-day shipping.


----------

